# Sticky  Is a German Shepherd the best breed for me and my family?



## MaggieRoseLee

Maybe, maybe not.... 

Is the German Shepherd Dog (GSD) Right for You? - California Golden State German Shepherd Rescue

Should You Get a German Shepherd Dog? | German Shepherd Rescue of New England


Click on the next 2 links for short movies about the breed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

